# Cabin air filter



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Anyone know where the location and access of the cabin filter. Theirs no mention of it in the owners manual.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anyone know where the location and access of the cabin filter. Theirs no mention of it in the owners manual.


Is there one in the Cruze? I had one in my Malibu that was located behind the glove box. Very easy to change.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anyone know where the location and access of the cabin filter. Theirs no mention of it in the owners manual.


Its location is never mentioned in the Owners Manual. Passenger Compartment Air Filter is described on Page 8-7. The replacement part number is detailed on Page 11-8. The manual refers servicing of this part to the Dealer.

The maintenance interval for this part is described on Page 11-5. Every 25,000 miles, or 24 months, whichever comes first.

The filter is behind the Glove Compartment. gmpartsdirect.com has the filter for $38.69


----------



## jrsmith84 (Feb 26, 2011)

You take the glovebox door out, then you will see a black door, unclip it and the filter is inside.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody, for the reply.

I've had a few GM cars and they've been fairly easy to access, either from the glove box or under the hood, but removing the glove box is a new one on me, but at least I know where to look now.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Thanks everybody, for the reply.
> 
> I've had a few GM cars and they've been fairly easy to access, either from the glove box or under the hood, but removing the glove box is a new one on me, but at least I know where to look now.


I'm sure if you do a Google search for one when the time comes, you can find one for less than $38.00. I was looking for the sales slip for the one I bought for my Malibu, but I can't put my hands on it right now, but I am SURE I did NOT pay $38.00 for a little filter!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> I'm sure if you do a Google search for one when the time comes, you can find one for less than $38.00. I was looking for the sales slip for the one I bought for my Malibu, but I can't put my hands on it right now, but I am SURE I did NOT pay $38.00 for a little filter!


I have a friend that is part owner of a automotive parts supply. I have an account set-up with them, where I get prices of what an independent auto shop gets. I traded in a 2007 impala and the cabin filter for that car cost me $8.00 cdn. Dealership was asking $40.00. The brand of the filter was a Fram w/febreze, a scent that my wife is familiar with! lol.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Wal-mart sells the fram/febreze cabin filters. They are less than $20, I don't know if they have them for the cruze yet though.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzers said:


> I have a friend that is part owner of a automotive parts supply. I have an account set-up with them, where I get prices of what an independent auto shop gets. I traded in a 2007 impala and the cabin filter for that car cost me $8.00 cdn. Dealership was asking $40.00. The brand of the filter was a Fram w/febreze, a scent that my wife is familiar with! lol.


EXACTLY! What the dealer wants for a paper filter, you could replace 5 times at $8.00.


----------



## remix1982 (Apr 1, 2011)

11 CHEVROLET Cruze


Engine Part Type Part Note
4-1.4L F/inj. (16V) DOHC LUJ Turbo (9) FRESH BREEZE CABIN AIR FILTERS CF10775 
4-1.8L D.I. (16V) DOHC LUW (H) EXTRAGUARD AIR FILTERS CA10990 
FRESH BREEZE CABIN AIR FILTERS CF10775


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> Wal-mart sells the fram/febreze cabin filters. They are less than $20, I don't know if they have them for the cruze yet though.


Thanks, used my AC for the first time yesterday and it smelled like dirty feet haha


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

remix1982 said:


> 11 CHEVROLET Cruze
> 
> 
> Engine Part Type Part Note
> ...


...Thanks! My wife wants one for her Cruze LTZ!

...just for the record, the 1.8L Cruze engine does NOT have *D*irect *I*njection (D.I.), so that catalog listing has a technical "error" (ha,ha)!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Thanks, used my AC for the first time yesterday and it smelled like dirty feet haha


+1 Turned it on today (1st time ever) and just laughed. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Just changed mine today, 25k and it was pretty dirty. You do have to remove the glove box and one of the air bags, I'm sure that's why the owners manual does not provide instructions.


----------



## jemof2 (Aug 22, 2012)

My dealer just wanted $70 to replace this filter!!!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

DIY Video 

Cabin air filter replacement- Chevrolet Cruze - YouTube


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Thanks, used my AC for the first time yesterday and it smelled like dirty feet haha


My wife says my Cruze smells the same.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Just changed mine today, 25k and it was pretty dirty. You do have to remove the glove box and one of the air bags, I'm sure that's why the owners manual does not provide instructions.


I'm pretty sure changing the Cruze's cabin air filter doesn't require a removing of a air bag. But i could be wrong?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I'm pretty sure changing the Cruze's cabin air filter doesn't require a removing of a air bag. But i could be wrong?


The cabin filter is behind the glovebox. No air bag removal needed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sciphi said:


> The cabin filter is behind the glovebox. No air bag removal needed.


+1, watch the *DIY Video *in *dt_cristian*'s post above--it's 100% accurate. I've already replaced our cabin air filter.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That plastic shroud under the windshield can be easily removed but removing push pin rivets, you can see the front of the filter on the right hand side from there.

Ha, being paranoid like I am, wanted to make sure the inside of my new right front fender was properly undercoated, easiest way to look at it, it was. The fresh air intakes on the right side are fake, only air intake is on the far left side. Feel they did it that way so that filter wouldn't get soaked with rain.

I watched that youtube video, one I watched was with a guy wearing mechanics gloves and was wondering how in the **** he removed those plastic snap in tabs with gloves on. I had to use my finger nails. Was concerned that lampshade like cord pulling up the glove box door on the right side would wind up and be inaccessible, but it had a stop built in, can just let that hang. Those side hinge stops are a heck of a lot easier to snap in than to snap out, but all snaps are that way. Release the cord and two side snaps, the entire glove box compartment and door assembly is in your hand.

Even two more snaps holding in the air filter. Looked at the west wall of my garage loaded with tools I had purchased over the last 60 years and wondered what I have those for. But when I was at my dealers, learned they have a special tool for those push pins, got to get one of those or make one. Awfully tough on my finger nails. You can break those pins with a screwdriver, should use two on opposite sides.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've also replaced mine about a month ago. New filter cost $14 and took all of 5 minutes to replace. Even though new filter comes carbon impregnated I also cut a piece of carbon filter padding and added it to the filter. Old filter was totally loaded with crap after 26000 miles.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

, not going to lie I had no idea about this cabin air filter and now that my car is just around 34xxx I think it's time to buy a new 1 to replace it 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At just shy of 15,000 miles my cabin air filter was grey. The hardest part was putting the globebox back on the hinge holders. I had to lightly tap (side of fist) to seat the hinges to get the glovebox to close properly. Thanks to all who described how to do this and for the link to the video. I also know why the guy in the video was wearing gloves - there are some really sharp edges on that plastic.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't shopped around for a replacement cabin filter yet, and showing interest in that added carbon filter. Where did you purchase these?

Can't even add up the hours I spent in my life cleaning up MVAC systems, evaporator face if the first thing, just loaded up with chopped up leaves and debris. Another thing I like about the Cruze is the ease in removing that fresh air shroud, another pit that plugs up.

Feel drawing in air from only the left hand side is equally good. If you get stuck in an icy rain, with the blower motor squirrel cage frozen up, instant you turn on the defrost, the speed module would blow. One minor objection to the Cruze in this respect, using that overpriced module for speed control instead of cheap resistors.

Inside you will find an 18 cent power MOSFET transistor, charging over a hundred bucks for this is a nice profit.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Do you know where i can find *FRESH BREEZE *CABIN AIR FILTERS *CF10775 *in Canada? CanadianTire/Walmart/Part Source they don't have it.  If you know a website who sell online will be helpful.

Thanks in advance :th_salute:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Try Rockauto.com . I believe they ship to Canada at fair rate. They have a Carbon based filter on their site under $10.00 US. I don't believe it's fram though..


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

magicstudio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you know where i can find *FRESH BREEZE *CABIN AIR FILTERS *CF10775 *in Canada? CanadianTire/Walmart/Part Source they don't have it.  If you know a website who sell online will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance :th_salute:


Have you tried Amazon.com?


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

*carbon02* - Thanks, they don't have Fram

*Vetterin* - eBay, Amazon they don't have it ... but i purchased this one from eBay ... i hope is ok 

I am still looking for Fresh Breeze 

Thanks all.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I just checked AutoZone, $49.95 and NAPA, $45.98. Very expensive little filter. Don't skimp on this part. You'll notice the difference. I looked at my filter today. I have 17,500 miles and live in relatively clean air (mountains of Oregon). My filter was absolutely BLACK and full of little pieces of everything from leaves to bugs. Icch! I'll spend the money to get a replacement so I don't cough and sneeze, not to mention clean air in the cabin.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

_*CAF1872C *_​is the AutoZone part number for the 2012 Cruze Eco cabin air filter. Just an FYI. I need to replace mine after 17k miles. It's filthy.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

And to think we breath that, eh?

Rob


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

magicstudio said:


> *carbon02* - Thanks, they don't have Fram
> 
> *Vetterin* - eBay, Amazon they don't have it ... but i purchased this one from eBay ... i hope is ok
> 
> ...



LOL...Just saw this topic and just found these Fresh Breeze filters for the poor Cruze owners with the antifreeze/coolant/glycol grease smell whatever. Fram does have a Canadian site. Hope this helps.

Air Filters | FRAM Canada


----------



## mr226 (Sep 4, 2011)

Try filterheads.com filter is 16.95 shipped and works great.


----------



## BJWWF9 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll second the FilterHeads recommendation. Free shipping and it only took 3 days to get here in KS.


----------



## DrVino (Jun 20, 2013)

For the Canadians, I got one today at Partsource (likely to be at Canadian Tire as well) FRAM FreshBreeze CF10775. For either of the two engine models. $35 plus tax. Seems expensive, but after opening the box, I see that it's loaded with activated carbon, so not just paper.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I bought mine on ebay from pmc autoparts.. Around $13.00 bucks shipped in the usa.. Installing it tomorrow, as I've got almost 29K on mine..


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Installed today.. has the carbon in it as well... Only issue I had was trying to get the glove box door back on.. After installing the string on the right side back, fumbling around with trying to get the box aligned back up was a problem... At the bottom of the glove box, you'll see 2 things that stick out.. and there 2 holes in the dash.. They look like they go together... Well, they do! You just have to give it a hard shove, or slight tap, and it'll pop into place.. Once thats done, close the box about 1/4 way (enough to still be able to get your arm/hands inside) and the side clips will just slide on without any issues.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

I got mine through Amazon. Bought 2 for $32 and no shipping cost. Received ACDelco CF176, made in Germany and has the charcoal filter.
Fits fine. My only question is the blower motor makes a sound like a piece of paper is stuck in the fan when run on 3 or 4.
Didn`t do it with the old OEM filter (18000 miles). 
It does appear the AC got cooler quicker (Still have that d*mn buzzing sound with the AC, though)


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Just changed mine today, 25k and it was pretty dirty. You do have to remove the glove box and one of the air bags, I'm sure that's why the owners manual does not provide instructions.


The airbag removal is not necessary in my 2012


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo ,yo . Ecodave ..Na Na nah hay hey hay , Goodbuy . Lol . Bumptious 
B .


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Its location is never mentioned in the Owners Manual. Passenger Compartment Air Filter is described on Page 8-7. The replacement part number is detailed on Page 11-8. The manual refers servicing of this part to the Dealer.
> 
> The maintenance interval for this part is described on Page 11-5. Every 25,000 miles, or 24 months, whichever comes first.
> 
> The filter is behind the Glove Compartment. gmpartsdirect.com has the filter for $38.69


Same place as my Cobalt. The one thing I screwed up is that there was a rubber band like object to keep the glove box door from dropping too fast. It broke off, never to be seen again.
The filter needs to be changed every year no matter what GM says. It gets filthy.
I get the filtrete brand



Ninety8NeonACR said:


> Wal-mart sells the fram/febreze cabin filters. They are less than $20, I don't know if they have them for the cruze yet though.


Why on earth would you guys want to get a filter infested with artificial air freshener when the purpose of the filter is to keep noxious fumes out of your car?
Febreeze is nothing more than a toxic air 'freshener'


----------

